# DTC and Rock of Ages



## Esoteric (Jul 3, 2011)

Anyone have any insight into Dallas Theater Center? I got another flyer about the new season (funny since we reupped about 3 months ago) and I noticed that they end the season with a play in the studio theater and then two in the Kalita Humpheries.

I asked my source why there weren't any productions after Feb 19 at the Wyly and no one could tell me. I find it odd they would build this beautiful theater and go 6 months between performances in it.

Also I saw the touring production of Rock of Ages (with Constantine Morulis), and it was excellent! They could have done a bit more with the LED panels, but the designs were excellent. What a fun show.


----------

